# Loader onto 574?



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Found a 2250 loader that we are looking at buying. Not sure if it comes with the control valve yet. Question is does anyone know what GPM this loader requires so i could price a replacement one. The tractor already has a Power beyond unit on it. THanks


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

fball1208 said:


> Found a 2250 loader that we are looking at buying. Not sure if it comes with the control valve yet. Question is does anyone know what GPM this loader requires so i could price a replacement one. The tractor already has a Power beyond unit on it. THanks


Looks like there might be some information to help you about half way through this thread.

https://www.redpowermagazine.com/forums/topic/25110-ih-loaders-what-do-they-fit/


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hose size on the loader could give you an idea. Most tractor loaders that I aware of use 1/2" or 3/8" hydraulic lines, so I be guessing the requirements are on the lower side (perhaps below 10GPM even). You see larger hydraulic lines on heavy equipment.

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a 2250 on a 684. Have a operators manual for it if need to look up something for you. That said, from Tractor Data it looks like you have almost 12 GPM. ( www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/4/341-international-harvester-574.html ) . As long as valve allows minimum 12 GPM should be OK.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

And of course right at the valve you want to put 4 male and female Pioneer couplers because that is a quick attach loader


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the replies, went to look at it last night its in really nice shape, dealer that has it is going to check with if the valve comes with it, also coming off a hydro 84 so should mount pretty close to straight up. Rockyhill thanks ill let you know.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know of a good bale spear for this loader, or one to pin on. Getting the loader soon comes with some attachments all pin on and dont have the extra $$ right now to change.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A handful of companies make universal pin on spears like this one. I bought one used off of Craigslist for $150.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F262942239891

Of course, if you paid full retail for one of those you'd be better off converting to a quick attach.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree with with hitech, if you think you will be switching attachments convert your loader to quick attach(skid steer mount) makes everything universal and I feel better resale if the need arrives. ITS NOT INEXPENSIVE though.

I have found a company that has a pallet forks and bale spear in one unit. Might be of interest if you go the above route and need forks.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I would like to convert it over but its alot of $$ right now. The loader is coming with two buckets which are both newer, I may try to just fabricate something to attach an extra spear we have to work on the loader for now. Doing a quick pricing its another grand plus for the loader end and a couple plates do convert everything to quick connect.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

fball1208 said:


> I would like to convert it over but its alot of $$ right now. The loader is coming with two buckets which are both newer, I may try to just fabricate something to attach an extra spear we have to work on the loader for now. Doing a quick pricing its another grand plus for the loader end and a couple plates do convert everything to quick connect.


You can do it for $500 on the loader end if you can weld. There are universal adapters that you buy, cut the tabs off of one of your buckets, weld to the adapter, and then you're set on the tractor end. Weld on plates should run you $95-125 depending on quality and whether you can buy them locally.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F153344176749 (I like this one. Made in USA. All off the shelf CNH latch assemblies.)

I'm not saying you have to do that if money is tight. You can surely just come up with some improvised spear if necessary. Just trying to get you more of a true cost.

Yet another option still, you might be able to find something for the loader side used or a new take off. I just bought a pair of alo/global loader heads for $250 each that a dealer wanted to clean up. Brand new. Can't go wrong.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

There is a place locally that makes buckets and such maybe ill contact them. The buckets we are getting with the loader the brackets are only bolted onto the buckets as they look like relatively new buckets. Unfortunately i cant weld worth a damn, but a buddy of mine is a welder by trade so maybe i can talk him into doing it cheaply (beer) hahaha.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

fball1208 said:


> There is a place locally that makes buckets and such maybe ill contact them. The buckets we are getting with the loader the brackets are only bolted onto the buckets as they look like relatively new buckets. Unfortunately i cant weld worth a damn, but a buddy of mine is a welder by trade so maybe i can talk him into doing it cheaply (beer) hahaha.


So nothing you get in the deal has factory tabs on? That is going to make it easier to remove but if you wanted to harvest a set off of a bucket to build the quick attach, I'd almost say you're out of luck because I'm assuming the ones bolted to your buckets aren't greasable. You could improvise that but it would be more work. Maybe you could find an old factory style bucket that someone thinks is junk to harvest the mounting tabs?

On the other hand, if you don't need two buckets right now, it would be very easy to remove one set of the bolt-on tabs and reattach them to a spear instead. Then later you could decide whether you wanted to spend more money for a full quick attach conversion.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

True didnt think of putting them on the spear for now. I think they were grease-able but not 100%. Hoping to go get the loader tomorrow or beginning of next week, we are waiting on them getting the mounts off the old tractor. might be easier just to unbolt a bucket as a quick attach.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

fball1208 said:


> True didnt think of putting them on the spear for now.


Ah, shucks there goes your buddy's beer. Sorry couldn't help myself. 

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep make sure all the mounting hardware is with for the loader


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

yea going to go next week to make sure, told him i would be over as soon as they got the tractor


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone by chance have a picture of how the mounts go into the 574? The loader came off a hydro 84 but the mounts don’t seem to want to match up.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

2250 brackets on a 584


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks endrow after much cutting with the grinder since my torch was out of fuel. Got the side mounts on. Now to get the hydraulics done


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Got it mounted. Now to get the bucket pinned on


----------

